# Best collar use for your pup...



## LuvourGSDs

I know what I have tried, martingale.... & then what I have went to, sm prong, just feel bad going to that, but need a source of correction & will not use a choker. Martingale was & did ok, but pulled semi heavy on & if intense on something, need more correction souce. She is now 4 months. I get great results with the prong, but not sure how & when to wean off & don't want to rely on one as I do with our adults to a degree. Thanks for any advice.... Please share what you have used with your GSD pup.....


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Have you tried the Easy Walk harness?

For young, young pups I just use a buckle collar but when they are older (+ 6months) I will use a Easy Walk harness:










I used it for another purpose but it does work for pullers as well. I prefer this to the head halti.


----------



## neiltus

regular collar...

do a search for a 'good dog collar' it's a mild plastic prong...

with the dogs I worked with, harness only makes more pull


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Ok, I just feel you need that control now while in the learning process. Flat collar, not enough control & need lots of corrections, need something. She is almost 40 #'s at 4 months. Martingale is ok, but just feel needing a tad more control. Never had luck with any head halti with past dogs. Never tried any harness.


----------



## Franksmom

When I wean my dogs off the prong collar, I put the prong on and the collar I want to wean too, I hook the leash to the collar I want to wean too, and work my dog if I need more correction I either lean down and pop the prong collar with my hand or if the dog is showing he needs more correction then just one I'll put the leash back on the prong for a while. My dogs normally wear a prong from the ages 5months to about a year then off and on for another year just when they need a reminder. Each dog is different. The collars I use for my trained dogs are flat buckle while here around home and a chain when at shows, or martingale of some type if going out to stores and about town. I dont' trust plain flat collars when out away from home, I've always had border collies before my GSD and I think you would have to choke them to get a flat collar tight enough that they couldn't get it slid over their head if they decided they had to get away for some reason. And scary things can come up out of the blue, that can make a dog think it has to run for it's life.


----------



## Freestep

neiltus said:


> with the dogs I worked with, harness only makes more pull


That is true of most harnesses, but the Easy Walk connects to leash in the front of the harness, so when the dog pulls, he is immediately redirected back to you. Works like a charm with many dogs. Check out elisabeth's photo.


----------



## Cruiser

We are using the easy walk on Cruiser who is now 4 1/2 months old and it works great. Our trainer recommended it and it keeps him from pulling ahead...really like it.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Cruiser said:


> We are using the easy walk on Cruiser who is now 4 1/2 months old and it works great. Our trainer recommended it and it keeps him from pulling ahead...really like it.


This is the correct name? So many after market knock offs. Best place to buy? Good price to pay & what sz? I do shop eBay.  Thanks


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Yes, here is a link:

Easy Walk Harness Product Description - Premier Pet

I believe they are a Premier product and yes, their name is "Easy Walk harness".


----------



## elisabeth_00117

****Just a hint: I put this item on upside down as I find it fits the narrow chest of the German Shepherd dog better. Is a little more fitted this way. Grey strip on the top, rather than on the bottom.


----------



## neiltus

I am very familiar with that harness, I just personally do not care for it or harnesses in general. However, I will say of the group of harnesses those are probably the best idea.

For me, pulling = crabbing, but my pup was not a major puller to begin with.


----------



## doggiedad

i think your pup needs more training
as opposed to corrections. my dog used a flat collar
untill he was 6 months or so and i switched to a choker.
i taught my dog to walk beside me. he was never allowed
to pull, walk in front of me or behind me. i kept him at my side.
as he got older i taught him "heel" which he was doing
anyway. i taught him to heel on either side with or without
a leash. you control her position and you won't need as many corrections
if any. i always held the leash in my right hand with the leash
crossing my body to the left. my left hand was held over the leash.
i could slide my left hand up and down the leash in order to shorten the leash. to make my dog focus on me i use to tap the leash
with my ring finger and middle on my left hand. you don't have to
tap the leash hard. whenever i tapped the leash i would say "look at me".



LuvourGSDs said:


> I know what I have tried, martingale.... & then what I have went to, sm prong, just feel bad going to that, but need a source of correction & will not use a choker. Martingale was & did ok, but pulled semi heavy on & if intense on something, need more correction souce. She is now 4 months.


----------



## koda girl

Would any of you recommend the Easy Walk Harness for adult dogs? Or only for puppy's? My girl is 19 months and we use a prong collar, but this harness really looks great. Not sure if a harness like that is good for a full grown dog though?


----------



## Freestep

koda girl said:


> Would any of you recommend the Easy Walk Harness for adult dogs? Or only for puppy's? My girl is 19 months and we use a prong collar, but this harness really looks great. Not sure if a harness like that is good for a full grown dog though?


Yes, you can use it on any size or age dog.


----------



## saraja87

We're looking for a good collar for our just turned 4 month old girl. We've taken her on a handful of walks now that she has her second series of shots and she can be a major puller in her excitement to sniff and explore. 

I was going to order her a gentle leader but would you recommend the easy walk harness, prong collar, or martingale collar instead? She's about 30 pounds now and the flat nylon puppy collar doesn't do much.


----------



## Bee

doggiedad said:


> i think your pup needs more training
> as opposed to corrections. my dog used a flat collar
> untill he was 6 months or so and i switched to a choker.
> i taught my dog to walk beside me. he was never allowed
> to pull, walk in front of me or behind me. i kept him at my side.
> as he got older i taught him "heel" which he was doing
> anyway. i taught him to heel on either side with or without
> a leash. you control her position and you won't need as many corrections
> if any. i always held the leash in my right hand with the leash
> crossing my body to the left. my left hand was held over the leash.
> i could slide my left hand up and down the leash in order to shorten the leash. to make my dog focus on me i use to tap the leash
> with my ring finger and middle on my left hand. you don't have to
> tap the leash hard. whenever i tapped the leash i would say "look at me".


This. Training rather than correction. In the uk this is the common way to train a pup to walk nicely.


----------



## blehmannwa

I use the "good dog" (plastic prong) in formal training situations and a wonder walker harness for casual walks. I hope to transition out of them soon and use only a flat collar.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Bee said:


> This. Training rather than correction. In the uk this is the common way to train a pup to walk nicely.


Yes, great info.... I know more lead training is a must. :crazy: Just such a headache when on a flat & no way to correct to get her attention. She is still learning & pulling a bit to go see other dogs, sometimes people if they are excited acting. I continue to do left/rt turns, but still need corrections on a prong so, I know a flat would just be a nightmare...  Started with a martingale & hoped to stay with it, but wasn't getting the point with corrections over & over + me getting at. She started out good on lead on a martingale, but as she is aging, harder. I would love a nice lead walker.... On a flat would be great.


----------



## Bee

LuvourGSDs said:


> Yes, great info.... I know more lead training is a must. :crazy: Just such a headache when on a flat & no way to correct to get her attention. She is still learning & pulling a bit to go see other dogs, sometimes people if they are excited acting. I continue to do left/rt turns, but still need corrections on a prong so, I know a flat would just be a nightmare...  Started with a martingale & hoped to stay with it, but wasn't getting the point with corrections over & over + me getting at. She started out good on lead on a martingale, but as she is aging, harder. I would love a nice lead walker.... On a flat would be great.


I do hear what your saying, I had a mastiff who was a complete pig on the lead when we first got him as a 3yr old totally unsocialised untrained lump:laugh: What is her motivation, food or toy? I'm happy to give a few tips if you want to give them a go


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I have that Easy walk, used it twice. I use the fursaver when walking and lots of training while walking. I do have a prong, will mostly use it later on when he gets to the pigheaded stage.


----------



## suzzyq01

I have several different types of collars I use for different sittuations. 

Prong collar I use for obedience clean up training very high on the neck behind the ears (placement is key) with a short "shoe string" lead.

Leather 1 1/2" flat collar is everyday wear and used as an agitation collar for schutzhund work.

Nylon choker was used for beginning obedience training (placement high on the neck behind the ears) and works fantastic for just walking on a leash now. 

Tracking harness is used for tracking training to relieve stress on the neck and give mobility to track. 


I do not have pulling problems with Sonar, he walks fantastic on a leash but I have used a gentle leader in the past on my lab and husky during training. They work fantastic, like a bridle on a horse. Your dog goes where you want them and doesn't pull. I prefer this over harnesses as you can train the dog off the gentle leader pretty easily by switching back and forth to the collar and gentle leader during your walk.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Bee said:


> I do hear what your saying, I had a mastiff who was a complete pig on the lead when we first got him as a 3yr old totally unsocialised untrained lump:laugh: What is her motivation, food or toy? I'm happy to give a few tips if you want to give them a go


 Either really... this also makes it crazy, esp with a toy b/c she then is all over me! :crazy: She is about 40# maybe at 4 months & main control I need is around other dogs, not run up, pull to play with them.... She also does want/try to be out in front of me. I am concerned now with making her neck tough due to prong & all the corrections.... errr I so hate to go back to using old fashion choke. I keep telling myself the prong is morr safe & better to use.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Suzzyq, I have 4 & 2 adults will walk pretty good on just a leather choke. If prongs on, they are great, with me btw, not hubby.  The other 2, pup & 90# male are harder. My male is 4 & he is soooo long it makes it so hard to keep his head at my side. He needs a prong. I fight this with him even with a prpng. If tired, does better of course. Bad of me though, not much lead walking, spoiled country off lead dogs.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Bee said:


> I do hear what your saying, I had a mastiff who was a complete pig on the lead when we first got him as a 3yr old totally unsocialised untrained lump:laugh: What is her motivation, food or toy? I'm happy to give a few tips if you want to give them a go


 I am game.......


----------



## Bee

LuvourGSDs said:


> I am game.......


Sorry, I missed this yesterday.
Ok, I would use little bits of food treat. Easier to keep in a pocket and a bit in your hand. I'm presuming you walk your pup on the left.
Hold the lead with your right hand going across the front of your legs to pup. With your left hand, use your thumb to hold a small treat onto a flat palm. 








Let yr hand dangle in front of pup's nose. As pup follow's the treat give the command you want them to know as heel then release the treat. Repeat lots. Then alternate, so a treat then just flat hand. The hand becomes interesting as pup is expecting a treat from it by this point. When it's just a flat hand with no treat still use your command and reward with good dog in a happy voice (but not too ott as you say your pup is excitable and you don't want her getting too keyed up). What you are working to is pup recognising a flat hand at your side means "put your nose in line madam when I say such n such, it makes me happy with you" You can still treat as well sporadically. Do all this in your back garden or anywhere that there are no distractions. Then go back to step one each time you add a distraction until pup gets it. I appreciate it is hard work, but it's worth it 
If pup starts to pull ahead do a 180 and walk in the opposite direction so they have to follow you rather than a formal correction.
There are other ways to do it as well that I've used over the years, but I reckon that's as big an essay you need
Any questions please do ask. This is what works for me, but I've never really written it down before so appreciate it may not make sense:crazy:
Out of interest, what other commands does she know so far. I find teaching a good sit and wait invaluable when they are a pup as it is easy to use in lots of situations


----------

